# Boarding holidays



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

Neone interested......

www.reptileretreat.co.uk

thanx.xx


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

*Boarding Holidays*

Neone interested......

www.reptileretreat.co.uk

thanx.xx


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

the idea is good but iots quite far from me, would cost me a fortune with all mine, and i have a lot of tokays, most of which are NOT tame but lunge at food tubs and can occasionally catch you fingers lol.
Its a spot on idea though, well done you.


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank You. i started doing it a few years back, i board for a few ppl on here too so they can vouch for me.xxx :2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy: victory:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy:2thumb:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

free bump for a great idea 
i myself dont take holidays


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

i just wondering... you charge 3 quid a day yeah? so are there feeding costs on top? or are these feeds included


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

I think the feeding costs are on top of the 3 quid a day, It says mice £1 and insects £2 quid a tub looking at the site.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

I wouldnt use that then since alot of mine feed everyday....apart from snakies anyway.
I paid 20 quid for a beardie, 3 frogs and a tarantula for 3 weeks in Petwise near me.
and thats only a fraction of my collection...so i used this guy, i couldnt afford it.


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe some pictures of your facilities would help more than reps , people can see where and how their reps are being boarded. :2thumb:


----------



## hutch (Nov 10, 2009)

Fantastic idea!! now move to the midlands lol...... Seriously its a big concern of mine, not so much my cresties as they are relativly easy but my BD is so high maintenance I dont think I'm going anywhere this year :-(


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

great idea .i think pictures of the enclosures on your site may be a good idea: victory:


----------



## Dead Out Reptiles (May 2, 2009)

alot of snakes take RATS not mice unless your only wanting to care for 3ft snakes


----------



## rainyhex (Dec 30, 2008)

Fantastic, Just with you were closer to us! We are off on holiday for two weeks at the end of March, and needed somewhere for our Beardie and Gecko to stay. My parents offered, but as Beardie is only 4 months now, and they aren't used to reptiles, I decided to get a professional to do it. They are going to be 'hospitalised' at an excellent reptile vet 40 miles away from us, for the 17 days they need boarding. It is £5 per animal per night, so that's £170! Still, its worth it if they are well cared for. 

I bet its an enjoyable job, spending time with all kind of reptiles, and a service which needs to be more available up here lol.


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thanx for all ur nice comments we kinda in the process of adjusting the site to add enclosure pictures.

i do enjoy doing it i would love to do it full time but we dont have the space also ppl dont go on holiday all the time.xxx


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thanx for all ur comments.
we are currently in the process of putting pictures on the website of the enclosure.
also most the snake i board do eat mice but i can get rat at a slightly bigger cost.
and yes £3 per day per viv plus food on top or some ppl bring there own food and therefore i dont charge for food.x


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i agree ppl wiv massive collections it probably would be expensive but for the ppl i do board for that only have a few it works out well for them. also its like £2 a tub but some animals yes do need feeding everyday but wouldnt eaten a whole tub in a day so the food cost could be spread over days ect..... does that make sense?????


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

*Boarding Holiday*

Neone interested......

www.reptileretreat.co.uk

thanx.xx


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

*Boarding Holiday*

Neone interested......

www.reptileretreat.co.uk

thanx.xx


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Good idea, website's nice too  You should pop some pics up of the boarding enclosures as well though. Do you have outside enclosures for boarding torts in the summer? And it might be worthwhile stating that torts won't be fed purely salad as many keepers won't be satisfied at all with that.

Edit: Also, your method of cleaning and sanitising in between boarders (especially different species), people would probably want to know that. Is this why you were asking about disinfectants?


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

Just like to say that your price's are fine as most reptile out lets charge £4+.So i think you have a great idea...hope it works well for you.


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thats kool im currently in the process of adding pictures of the site, also i have a small enclosure at the momment in the garden for torts in the summer when the weather gets better were looking to add a few more.

as for cleaning i clean after every boarder goes home i use either f10 or trigene.
i completely scrub every including decor, bowls ect

as for feeding i will feed watever the customers want me to feed i have some weeds growing and they can bring other stuff.

my tortoise is quite fussy but mainly eats cress, rocket, spinach, cabbage ,corquette, greens, kurly kale and other stuff.


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thanx Kev i thought it was a good price i reserch wat ppl charge in this area and try to do a better price also everyone in this area that does it are shops and i figured ppl would rather go to someones home. as its more loving not just dumped in a shop wiv customers looking at them banging the glass which can then stress the poor reptile out.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

the only problem with outside tort enclosures is the sheer amount of time you'd need to 'rest' it inbetween residents, ie if you put a new tort where another had been you're asking for trouble. Theres no way of knowing what each tort is or could be carrying so the only safe way would be for them to stay either in their own table that comes with them or in your table that could be thoroughly cleaned in between each tort. You couldn't offer grazing unless you had enough garden so that each tort was on fresh ground.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

kizzy21_uk said:


> thanx Kev i thought it was a good price i reserch wat ppl charge in this area and try to do a better price also everyone in this area that does it are shops and i figured ppl would rather go to someones home. as its more loving not just dumped in a shop wiv customers looking at them banging the glass which can then stress the poor reptile out.


 It is a good price, my old local rep shop used to charge £20 per week per animal.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

can you take on 14 scrub pythons for me?
the biggested is 13ft....only 7 are wc though,and where gloves when you bag then as there buggers for bitting though pillow cases

cheers: victory:


----------



## snakeguy86 (Sep 28, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> can you take on 14 scrub pythons for me?
> the biggested is 13ft....only 7 are wc though,and where gloves when you bag then as there buggers for bitting though pillow cases
> 
> cheers: victory:


 


i will:2thumb:i will:2thumb:i will:2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

hahahah lol sorry untill i move i cant take nethink that big... hehehe :2thumb:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

nevermind....they dont even bite...much


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

What if someone had a 6foot+ snake?


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy :2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

im in the process of looking for a new place so cant take nethink to big at the momment. my biggest viv is 4x2x2.xxx


----------



## Predator (Oct 16, 2008)

Are they kept in seperate rooms from your reptiles?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

This is great, I am only in Basingstoke too, so not far  Will definately be using you when I go away  (if we do hehe) I have bookmarked your website. x


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thats brilleint thanx ur welcome to come over first and have a look at vivs, rubs ect depending on wat reptiles u got.xxx


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

no they are in my living room.x


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

hmmmm, so you could be taking in reps from unknowns and putting them in the same room as your own reps....see where im going here?

aer you licenced with your council?


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Linzi,

Whilst I think this is a good idea, your terms & conditions are going to need a LOT more work. The small amount you currently have will not protect you from claims of negligence or mistreatment cases. 

You should also have a list of care protocols you intend to follow for each potential species (these can be grouped for species with similar requirements). Having this facility, will allow potential clients to know exactly how you will care for each animal before hand. As what you consider best practice, and what someone else does WILL vary. If the customer agrees in writing to your husbandry conditions this will add some security.

Along with this you should have clear guidelines about your cleaning practices available for all to see. As you know diseases and parasites spread easily in communal areas like this.

I would also like to see a breakdown of possible salad contents. This has nothing to do with cost, but dietary requirements vary between species, and will be important.

There is other information it would be nice to see, but the above are very important. Strict procedure is essential to protect yourself in a venture like this.

Andy


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thanx for ur input Andy this is very helpful the website is in the process of being change to add things like cleaning routine and products and pictures of the viv/set ups.

also as the salad break down i agree is a good idea but i do discuss with customers exactly wat they feed there reptile and then i will feed the same either but me buying it or them bringing it wiv them ect.

again wiv the break down of care for each species is something i discuss wiv the customer when speaking to them on the phone coz as u say some ppls idea of care is different to others.

but thanx again for ur input.x


----------



## brian_210 (Sep 6, 2009)

rainyhex said:


> Fantastic, Just with you were closer to us! We are off on holiday for two weeks at the end of March, and needed somewhere for our Beardie and Gecko to stay. My parents offered, but as Beardie is only 4 months now, and they aren't used to reptiles, I decided to get a professional to do it. They are going to be 'hospitalised' at an excellent reptile vet 40 miles away from us, for the 17 days they need boarding. It is £5 per animal per night, so that's £170! Still, its worth it if they are well cared for.
> 
> I bet its an enjoyable job, spending time with all kind of reptiles, and a service which needs to be more available up here lol.


That's a lot of money!!! I'd bloody come and collect it and drop it off for that kind of money!


----------



## Minusmit66 (Feb 2, 2010)

whats a BRB?


----------



## Minusmit66 (Feb 2, 2010)

whats a BRB


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

linzi's top notch knows her stuff . i have a beardie with a few defects and can take alot of husbandry and he was fine with linzi, he was happy as larry when he came home , p.s linzi my collections got a little bigger you may have to up ur scale :lol2: 
jamie and janie


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

Minusmit66 said:


> whats a BRB


BRB= brazillian rainbow boa


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

Hate to be the one that asks but are you licensed (if required) and insured? Sorry I know your doing it for the good of the animals but you do need to be aware of the possible pitfalls for your own peace of mind. Insurance wise. If someone enters your boarding area and falls into a viv do you have PLI? If something happens one of the animals that is due to you... anything from a snake getting burnt on a buld.. a faulty stat causing overheating to a beardie jumping out of a viv and breaking a leg. Who then covers the vet fee's?


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

exoticskeepers said:


> Hate to be the one that asks but are you licensed (if required) and insured? Sorry I know your doing it for the good of the animals but you do need to be aware of the possible pitfalls for your own peace of mind. Insurance wise. If someone enters your boarding area and falls into a viv do you have PLI? If something happens one of the animals that is due to you... anything from a snake getting burnt on a buld.. a faulty stat causing overheating to a beardie jumping out of a viv and breaking a leg. Who then covers the vet fee's?


we used to board reptiles in the back room of our shop so we were covered for pl insurance... When we inquired about licensing for boarding we were told we didnt need it and there wasnt any licencing for reptiles (unlike boarding kennels for dogs and cats) So basically anyone can set up a reptile boarding facilty. We did have a contract which was signed by the customer stating if the reptile became ill in our care and we couldnt contact them then we could seek vet treatment and take whatever steps nessesary to get treatment etc... (luckly we never had any reptiles become ill whilst boarding with us)
We did check everything over when it initially came into us and if it appeared ill, we refused to board it...
This was a fair few years back though so not sure if you need licensing for boarding nowadays...


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

We offer boaring too subjest to availability. We also charge £3.00 per day plus food costs. Have done since we began rescuing back in 2005 and have our regulars.


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

great idea. we're not planning on going anyhere this year, but maybe next!!!


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Link isnt working :whistling2:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry guys server has been down should be up again in the next hour or so.

As for licenses i have reserched it and all of wat hullreptilelover says is true u dont need a license. i also do get ppl to fill in a agreement and again if the rep look unhealthy or sick when it arrives i will refuse to tke it.

i have alot of regular customers some on here i have never had a problem before not saying i wont but i understand why there may be concerns i would be the same if taking mine to newhere else.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Lindz 
Been thinking of getting a Crestie -at least i know where to board now : victory:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

hey thats kool thinking of adding reptiles to your hugh collection thats great.xxxx


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bump up.x


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy as its coming up to easter holidays! :2thumb:


----------



## louNeddie (Jun 13, 2009)

I think this is a great service! I've been putting off booking my holiday since getting my first beardie! It's great to know there is someone who isnt too far away who could look after him for me! :2thumb: Bookmarked!! :2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

Bumpy for th day: victory:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy :2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy:no1:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

Bumpy :2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

BUMPY :2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

to the top :2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

up to the top!!!!!


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

up to the top:notworthy:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy to the top :2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy bump :2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

up to the top.......


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy for October half term!


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

New Year Bump:2thumb:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

up to the top


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

*bump for those in the north west *http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...liday-boarding-experienced-rescue-centre.html

Hope you don't mind :notworthy:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

no not at at.xxxx :2thumb:


----------



## Lawra84 (Dec 5, 2010)

*sorry to jump in here *

hey hey,

I was wondering if there is anyone closer to me in the south yorkshire area that does any boarding? I know bluelizardreptiles do but i heard they fill up fast in the summer months so its just if there is an alternative for my babies.

thanks


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Surrounding areas of Bolton Lancashire covered here but bit of a stretch to South Yorks.


----------



## Lawra84 (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah definately :sad:


----------



## Lawra84 (Dec 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy.....


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

up to the top


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

easter holidays book soon


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy for the summer


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpy


----------

